# My Big Love !



## ChOnPu

I have three cats. They are my big love. 
My oldest one is 6 months old. I don't know what breed he is. I think he is a mixed one. He had been neutered a month ago. His name is Chestnut. 








This is my second one. He is 4 months old. He is a lilac British shorthair cat. His name is Onion.








My last one is a orange Persian. He is 2 months old now. His name is Pumpkin. I am moving to another house so Pumpkin is still with his mom. He will be back when my new place is finished.


----------



## RubyFelicity

All boys are beautiful.


----------



## Pandorawarlord

all very beautiful


----------



## Honeys mum

They all look beautiful.


----------



## lostbear

They're lovely! Chestnut is a real stunner, and Onion is the best cat's name I have heard for a long time - I love it.

And I notice the other is Pumpkin - are you a foodie?


----------



## PrincessRendle

What little beauties! I have a particular fondess for Pumpkin! :001_wub: 3 under 6 months? You've got your hands full! :biggrin: xxx


----------



## ChOnPu

lostbear said:


> They're lovely! Chestnut is a real stunner, and Onion is the best cat's name I have heard for a long time - I love it.
> 
> And I notice the other is Pumpkin - are you a foodie?


Chestnut is the name of my first cat. She is an orange long hair cat. She was very fat when she was kitten so she looked round and orange with a black spot on her head. I came out with the name Chestnut. She had passed away after a car accident last year. 
When I adopted Chestnut from my auntie I gave him the name of my favourite pet. 
Onion came from my friend. He was born in a bag of onion. My friend still don't know why her cat give birth in the onion bag. I name him after his birth place 
Pumpkin is orange and has the round face. When I look at him all I can think of is a little lovely pumpkin. So his name is Pumpkin.


PrincessRendle said:


> What little beauties! I have a particular fondess for Pumpkin! :001_wub: 3 under 6 months? You've got your hands full! :biggrin: xxx


Chestnut is 7 months now. Chestnut and Onion are with me. Pumpkin is still with his mom. He is almost 3 months but I am having my place fixed. I don't think I can take care of them all so I let Pumpkin stay with his mom for another month. He will come home with me in 2 more weeks.


----------



## ChOnPu

In love with mommy !







[/URL][/IMG]
Kiss me sweet !







[/URL][/IMG]
Good night, sleep tight...







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Oh how I wish you and your cute kitties lived somewhere in my neighbourhood so I can cat sit - for free for you - anytime :biggrin:


----------



## Treaclesmum

Adorable!!! :001_tt1:

3 beauuutiful babies!!! And I love their names too - Chestnut, Onion and Pumpkin - you will have to teach them how to cook you a delicious winter soup


----------



## ChOnPu

Sleeping Onion !







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## moggie14

All such beautiful cats, you lucky thing 
Onion is one of the most laid back cats I have ever seen - great pics of such a chilled out little man :thumbup1:


----------



## kellyrich

Oh how cute are Onion and Chesnut i love them! Love the name Onion ha ha!!


----------

